# Ssi whiting from the beach



## milltown (Apr 20, 2017)

Going over to St. Simons this weekend and was hoping to catch some whiting from the beach.  Looking for advice on tides and location.  I was thinking either Gould's Inlet or Massengale Park. Any help would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## jason t garrett (Apr 21, 2017)

Coast gaurd station Area is normally pretty good. Make your own Carolina rig with a 2-3oz flat sinker.  I use small circle hooks that I crappie fish with.  Tip it with a small piece of shrimp. I don't cast very far just past where the waves are breaking. They make great tacos


----------



## milltown (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Jason.  I've never tried the carolina rig, I usually use the pre made bottom rigs but I will sure try it.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 21, 2017)

In the Gulf I catch them on a fingernail size piece of Fishbites.

Good luck.


----------



## milltown (Apr 21, 2017)

I have used fishbites near Daytona before and had reasonable luck.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 21, 2017)

I catch more on squid or cut mullet than I do on shrimp. Stays on the hook a lot better.


----------



## perryrip (Apr 24, 2017)

I second Sight's comment on  Fish Bites. I've been a shrimp man for years, but used fish bites (crab flavor soaked in Gulp shrimp juice) and had very good luck on small pieces using Owner Mutu Light circle hooks 1/0. Don't set the hook, just keep the line slack out and let them hook themselves.


----------



## leftystar (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes Fish Bites Tried them last year for the first time on a family beach trip to st.augustine they work.


----------



## mattuga (Apr 28, 2017)

I prefer to have a slip weight on mine using a leader to a circle hook.  I'll have to try cut mullet, for shrimp I always do better with local shrimp and no frozen imported stuff.

If you can get out to the sand bar the whiting fishing can be better out just past it at Massengale.


----------



## milltown (Apr 28, 2017)

I should have floated my gear out tot he sand bar when I got there.  Thanks for the info, I will remember that.


----------



## bownutz (May 1, 2017)

Squid. Don't cast too far.


----------

